#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-19
<darinf> anyone here interested in ubuntu boot failure on a T41 thinkpad?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-20
<Zv_oDD> Helllo?
<Zv_oDD> I got an old windows 98 box and I kan't figure out how to get my Ubuntu Disk to boot
<Zv_oDD> I have tried changing the boot order to every possible set, but it still cant get it to boot form CD.
<Zv_oDD> I remeber having this problem before when installing Windows98. I had to use a floppy disk.
<joycetick> anyone here?
<joycetick> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-21
<tarheelcoxn> hi. I have a http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/1U/5013/SYS-5013C-MT.cfm that I can't get ubuntu to install on
<tarheelcoxn> using the alternate iso, the installer sits there spinning after prompting for the hostname
<tarheelcoxn> crimsun pointed me here
<tarheelcoxn> if I ctrl+alt+f2 to a busybox shell and dmesg|tail, the last line I see is "SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem"
#ubuntu-boot 2007-06-18
<brando1> you there?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-boot.log
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-boot [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-boot 2007-06-21
<AnssiP> I did not manage to boot my Ubuntu partition with a GRUB boot disk. See my problem: my MBR has Pointsec for decrypting my Windows partition, and it can not be touched. So i must boot from a CD, then re-boot manually from my Ubuntu partition. So far no success. Can anyone point to detailed instructions? Can you do this with Ubuntu CD?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-06-21
<rohitnikocool> hi, how to delete the older version of grub
#ubuntu-boot 2010-06-23
<jmux> Hi. I'm on 8.04 LTS using upstart. I have a dhclient-exit hook, which fails, because udev starts the dhclient, which calls the hook before I have a writable local fs. How can I wait for the udev event inside my dhclient exit hook?
#ubuntu-boot 2013-06-20
<MoinZen> hi
<MoinZen> anyone there?
#ubuntu-boot 2013-06-22
<bisban_> hi
<bisban_> anybody to chat
<bisban_> is this the channel to talk about bootloaders
<bisban_> bye
#ubuntu-boot 2014-06-22
<jmss> hi, do you know which "graphical" mode is used in runlevel 3 after some console messages appear?
<jmss> my screen goes blank (because it is a cedarview graphical card, not supported, but text mode should not trigger this, I hoped)
